# Funny video - Funny or Die -  The EMT



## medichopeful (May 10, 2009)

Kind of stupid, but I thought I'd share it with everybody.

I hope I don't offend anybody 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/721ec9a5ff/the-emt-from-happy-bagel

Eric


----------



## Hockey (May 11, 2009)

Bahahahaha


I think I've had partners like that


----------



## be_THE_B (May 11, 2009)

Hahaha
That's great! hahahahaha


----------



## thatgirl00 (May 11, 2009)

lmao.
"make it stop!"
"ok good"
hahaha


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 11, 2009)

Moved to appropriate forum


----------

